# Sony Vaio Laptop turns on & then shuts off.



## Bpinto (Oct 15, 2010)

Good day,

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FS740/W - Windows XP Home Edition. My laptop turns on, then I see quickly my backround wallpaper and then it says it's logging me off. It goes back to my Welcome Screen. I click on it and the same thing again. I turned it on with the ac adapter and with the battery alone to see if there is a difference but no. Same action. I do not have the operating cd for the laptop as it has to be purchased separately. I wasn't sure if I should spend $ on that. Thanx sooo much for any advice given. Thank you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Bpinto and welcom to TSF,

I want you to try logging in to safe mode, to do that;

Immediately after the Sony splashscreen press F8 (if you see the Windows loading bar you missed it and will have to restart to try again)
This will bring up a Windows boot menu. Choose Safe Mode.

Let me know if you can get into safe mode.


----------



## Bpinto (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I did exactly as told and I was given the option to go in safe mode. After I clicked on it the whole screen went black and the the entire page showed what is on the attached picture. After a min or 2, my welcome screen came on & this time it had an 'Administrator' icon as well as mine. I clicked on mine and the same thing happened as before. I then clicked on Admin icon and exactly the same. This time I dont see a flash of my wallpaper, I see the safe mode screen real quick and the it says Logging off saving settings. Again, Thnx very much.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That screen is normal during Safe Mode start up. But it wouldn't let you get into safe mode before restarting. I know you stated you didn't have an XP install disc with your computer. Do you know someone who does, that you could borrow it from?

It would have to be XP Home and preferrably the Microsoft "holographic" disc.
If not, maybe one from Dell or Gateway (you would not be able to reinstall Windows using these discs, but we would still have access to setup options)


----------



## Bpinto (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe I can get it from someone. I will get them and will notify you which one I was able to get. Thnx.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I will keep checking back as I can.


----------



## Bpinto (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you. Im not sure I can get them today, will post asap.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Bpinto, did you ever get a hold of those discs?


----------



## RainForestDudu (May 11, 2011)

I have the absolute exact same problem. I can get to safe mode (once in a while) and when that happens I can go to regular use. 

What are the settings you were almost about to tell BPinto to fix?


----------

